# Cliff Lee left 50 Million on table to return to Philadelphia !



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

All i can say is *WOW*!

it's a great time to be a Philadelphia Sport's fan. Almost a year today, the Phillies traded Cliff Lee to Seattle because they felt he would go after every dime on the open market as a free agent. 










At the time, Cliff was devastated. He expressed this in every interview he gave. Not sure what it is about Philadelphia, that made such an impact on Cliff, for him to leave 50 million dollars, to return 

The Phillies' fans had mutual feelings, they were outraged at the move. Ruben Amaro Jr, Phillies GM, took a lot of heat for the move. But i got to give him credit, he realized it was a mistake, and listened to his fan base. Went out, corrected his mistake not once, but twice. First during the season by acquiring Roy Oswalt mid season to bolster their lineup in preparation for their playoff run, and now resigning Cliff Lee. Props to him and the Phillies. Rarely do you see a winning organization spend money and acquire top free agents. Now if the Eagles would do the same!

Here's a great article that does a better job at explaining this shocker:
http://www.stltoday.com/sports/columns/jeff-gordon/article_a0f440d6-077e-11e0-bb71-0017a4a78c22.html​


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Goes to show ya that money isnt everything............mind you this guy will never have to worry sbout money ever again but some ball teams cant buy everything


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

G_Land said:


> Goes to show ya that money isnt everything............mind you this guy will never have to worry sbout money ever again but some ball teams cant buy everything


you're so right, it's even better that he shunned the Yankees! they are notorious for getting what they want. 

I wonder what Jason Werth is thinking right about now, after he went after every dime possible as a free agent, leaving the Phillies, for a 7 year 120 Million Dollar Contract with Washington. He's going to miss Philly once he sees the empty ball park down there, lol.


----------



## cisco2403 (Apr 12, 2010)

RudeBoySes said:


> you're so right, it's even better that he shunned the Yankees! they are notorious for getting what they want.
> 
> I wonder what Jason Werth is thinking right about now, after he went after every dime possible as a free agent, leaving the Phillies, for a 7 year 120 Million Dollar Contract with Washington. He's going to miss Philly once he sees the empty ball park down there, lol.


They also mentioned that when Lee's wife was at yankees stadium, the fans treated her like crap so I'm sure that factored into it as well.

What sucks for Werth is that I think they mentioned him and Lee wanted to play together again and Lee goes and signs back with the Phillies and Werth decides to leave before Lee signs.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I was really hoping the Angels would get Cliff Lee. But it is nice to see a guy take less money to go to a place he really wants to go to.


----------

